# living with IBS and Rubber Underwear!



## Rubber Underwear (Dec 17, 2002)

Several years ago I had made a custom rubber suit that went from my knees to my armpits with no exits. You can find these custom made suits at Darksidecreations.com-while the cost was over $1500 dollars the relief was fantastic. I can now do my long distance travel and eat whatever I like and tell my IBS to come and go as he may without worry or smell or leakage of any-type.I can go for almost a weeks worth of bowel movements and the suit might spread out about 6 inches in each direction,but to have the freedom to go anyplace you want without worry or guilt is a wonderful pleasure to behold!.Questions: 916-442-2451 after 6 p.m. PST.


----------

